# Send Bert a Postcard!!!



## Kharnifex (Aug 5, 2008)

hi folks, i don't know if this has been covered here, but everyone's sending Bert Langerwerf Postcards so we can cover his walls with love and good stuff from all of us. 
i sent mine, send him yours! 42 cents to make bert smile!!

made mine myself


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Post his address. That would help.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

From his website:


> 10514 CHILTON RD. 73
> MONTEVALLO, AL 35115-9634


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 6, 2008)

Doh!!


----------

